# شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع



## jojo_josiph (17 مارس 2007)

اجمل شاشات التوقف​ 

النسخة الاولى​




 
بعد انتهاء التحميل قم بفك الملف وتشغيل برنامج التنصيب Jesus Nazareth_Setup
وبعد التنصيب مفضل تشغيل السماعات​ 


​ 
النسخة الثانية​ 


 


​


----------



## shadymokhles (26 مارس 2007)

*شكرا ياجو على الخلفيات الجميله دى *
*ربنا يبارك فى حياتك*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (26 مارس 2007)

متشكر جدا ياشادى على المرور الجميل دة​


----------



## mahy (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع*

ميرسى جو على الموضوع الرائع وجارى التحميل


----------



## ايرينى فوزى (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع*

شكرا على الخلفيات الرائعه ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع*

مجهود رائع
وخلفيات روعه
شكرا لتعبك
​


----------



## totty (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع*

ميرسى موووت يا جوجو


----------



## †السريانيه† (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاشات توقف جميلة لبابا يسوع*

ميرسي ياجو على الخلفيات الجميله 
الرب يباركك​


----------

